# Most disgusting food you've ever seen



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife's ice cream soda, made with pistachio ice cream and root beer. Yuk! Looks like pond scum.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> My wife's ice cream soda, made with pistachio ice cream and root beer. Yuk! Looks like pond scum.


Picture!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

She drank it, heaven knows how.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> She drank it, heaven knows how.


Was it with her eyes closed?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wasn't food but a 16 ounce milk! I was loading some cargo planes and worked up quite a thirst
and no water around and didn't want a soda so I went to the vending machine with other drinks in it.
I selected a good ol milk and proceed to chug it down then it hit me the absolute worst taste and smell ever!
I checked the date on it and it was June whatever fine except this was early October! Lesson learned!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Vagina Bread for 1000 Alex...

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/91633-vagina-bread-anyone.html


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Two girls and a cup.
If you don't know what that is, look it up!!!


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Mish said:


> Two girls and a cup.
> If you don't know what that is, look it up!!!


OMG! Nasty! U win...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Try eating some of the food around Calcutta and along that side of the Indian ocean.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ribbon candy


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Try eating some of the food around Calcutta and along that side of the Indian ocean.


Or downtown Saigon from the "food" carts. (Early '60s)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In rural Vietnam, there is a basic sauce called nouc mam. Not sure of the actual Vietnamese spelling, that is a phonetic stab at it.
Here in America, it is sold in supermarkets as "fish sauce", and it is probably made differently, I can not say anything about that.

But, in Quang Tri Province, when fish are caught, nothing goes to waste.
The fish heads are fastened to a board and left to ripen in the sun for a few days.
Then, the mama-sans boil them in an iron pot over an open fire, occasionally skimming off the crud that floats to the top. This smells worse than you can imagine, and the smell carries quite a distance.
When the heads are all boiled down and disintegrated, then this is nouc mam, and it is used over rice, or rice and vegetables, etc.

Ask any Vietnam vet about it.
If he doesn't know, he's most likely a wannabe faker.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In rural Vietnam, there is a basic sauce called nouc mam. Not sure of the actual Vietnamese spelling, that is a phonetic stab at it.
> Here in America, it is sold in supermarkets as "fish sauce", and it is probably made differently, I can not say anything about that.
> 
> But, in Quang Tri Province, when fish are caught, nothing goes to waste.
> ...


The NVA and VC would carry a glass jar of that crap, they would suck it right out of the jar if on a forced march.

Went with the rice sack they carried.

It smells like a thousand fish rotting on a shore line in 90 degree heat, I don't know which is worse it or rotting bodies.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Some of y'all are unnecessarily disgusting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Two girls and a cup.
> If you don't know what that is, look it up!!!


My dear @Mish, I know why I would know of such things, I am depraved, sick, and twisted, :devil: but how should you come to know of such things? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> My dear @Mish, I know why I would know of such things, I am depraved, sick, and twisted,  but how should you come to know of such things? :tango_face_grin:


I'm not really that nice of a girl. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not really that nice of a girl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Then your my kinda girl. :devil:


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

When I lived in the South Pacific, my first meal in-country was fish heads. I attempted to follow my host's lead as he sucked the eye out of the head and swallowed. It took me several try’s to swallow it as it had the consistency of the white of a large egg. It would have been considered impolite not to. Unfortunately the fish had two eyes. It’s the part of the fish that poor people could afford and I ate it a lot. 

Most people wouldn't consider this next part as food, but during one of my survival training's (which lasted several weeks) I ate ants, grubs and raw worms (which were ok if you’d put them in water for a while to get the dirt out of their digestive tract, otherwise, they were pretty gritty). The most putrid thing I ate was the undigested grass out of a rabbit’s stomach. (In their digestive tract, bacteria produce cellulase which releases the glucose from the cellulose). The grass was pretty gross and I gagged it down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There is nothing more disgusting than American white bread (sold all over North America).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SierraGhost said:


> When I lived in the South Pacific, my first meal in-country was fish heads. I attempted to follow my host's lead as he sucked the eye out of the head and swallowed. It took me several try's to swallow it as it had the consistency of the white of a large egg. It would have been considered impolite not to. Unfortunately the fish had two eyes. It's the part of the fish that poor people could afford and I ate it a lot.
> 
> Most people wouldn't consider this next part as food, but during one of my survival training's (which lasted several weeks) I ate ants, grubs and raw worms (which were ok if you'd put them in water for a while to get the dirt out of their digestive tract, otherwise, they were pretty gritty). The most putrid thing I ate was the undigested grass out of a rabbit's stomach. (In their digestive tract, bacteria produce cellulase which releases the glucose from the cellulose). The grass was pretty gross and I gagged it down.


Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls!

WE HAVE A WINNER! My boy @ SierraGhost gets the honorary Lutefisk Trophy!

Undigested grass from a rabbits intestines? Thank you sir may I have another!?!?!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can tell y'all one thing that sounds disgusting, but is really good.
Deep fried hot nuts. I learned about these from an old timer Georgia fellow. At hog castration time, the testicles are breaded and deep fat fried.
They taste like cow liver.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can tell y'all one thing that sounds disgusting, but is really good.
> Deep fried hot nuts. I learned about these from an old timer Georgia fellow. At hog castration time, the testicles are breaded and deep fat fried.
> They taste like cow liver.


Cow liver is considered good? Thank god I live up here. 
I'll eat my sushi and be happy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Cow liver is considered good? Thank god I live up here.
> I'll eat my sushi and be happy.


Oh, man! Liver and onions is seriously good eating. Sliced thin and fried in a skillet.

Now, Down South, sushi is considered bait for fishing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pork liver is best but its apparently been ruled illegal up on Foat Wurth. I cant find none anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, man! Liver and onions is seriously good eating. Sliced thin and fried in a skillet.
> 
> Now, Down South, sushi is considered bait for fishing.


Got to have Vidalia Sweet Onions or Texas 10-15 Sweets. I like to marinate the liver in worcestershire, Louisiana Hot sauce, lime juice and a drop or 3 of of olive oil. MMMM MMM Good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Pork liver is best but its apparently been ruled illegal up on Foat Wurth. I cant find none anyway.


Because pork liver is best fed to jihadists... Supply and Demand son, Supply and Demand:vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha on that..thanks. Now I see.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> There is nothing more disgusting than American white bread (sold all over North America).


Me, I like Russian, Polish and Jewish breads.

Also Nordic sweet breads.

There has not been commercial white bread in this home for over 30 years.

I go to a Jewish bakery for bread on Sunday's.

I do make my own when I have time.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

TG said:


> There is nothing more disgusting than American white bread (sold all over North America).


Take it back.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Went to a night market in Bangkok...there were plenty of questionable items on the carts. The section with skewered chicken uterus and insects was too gnarly for me. My favorite part of that night market though was ordering a glass of whiskey at a bar and being brought a bottle of whiskey for the price listed.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Years ago I was in Singapore dining with locals. The menus was in Chinese so they ordered. They said don’t ask. Not only didn’t I ask I had to choke it down. Not sure what some of it was but it was gray and squishy. I think other things were still moving.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The standard answer for what anything tastes like is chicken. For a long time my daughter didn't know what she was eating. We called everything chicken. But for real lutefisk has to be the worst I ever smelled or tried to get down. They have church suppers with that stuff around here. Even Andrew Zimmeran (sp) couldn't hack it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You can eat the testicles raw like sushi. It even comes with its own yum yum sauce inside.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That video (2 girls & cup), while disgusting, didn't turn my stomach but the depravity and lack of self worth of those girls did. So sad.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mish said:


> Two girls and a cup.


I have a feeling that you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I didn't look at 2 girls and a cup. I can't. No. But I can' t believe you all weren't loving Spanky from Little Rascals. OMGosh, was he ever cute. That was adorable. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw an Abbo roast a ginger spider about the size of a grapefruit, covered in mud when dried, suck out the shit from the abdomen.

You cannot imagine how tight your stomach and throat can tighten, all the time while wanting to puke even out your nose.

I hate crabs and lobsters, the make me want to vomit every time I see them, I avoid the tank at the local market,

It has been 55 years and the revulsion is no lees an emotional reaction than the first sighting on a barge off Martha's Vineyard..


----------

